# AE Powerlight 24W



## Timber (Jun 25, 2006)

I recently purchased and tested a Powerlight 24W for woods navigation after posting and receiving many replies to a question about hunting/tracking flashlight recommendations. Although I discovered that I prefer incandescents over HID's and LED's for use in the woods (better color definition, contrast, and depth perception - to my eyes) the Powerlight proved to be a quality, powerful lighting tool. Having no experience with HID's I was particularly impressed with it's throw. (As an aside I'm thinking of using a SF with a Blue Filter for tracking in conjunction with a Streamlight SL-20X or 35X for general navigation). 

Anyway I called AE Light to inquire about the possibility of a warmer lamp assembly. In so doing I learned from 'Mark' at AE Light a couple of things I thought you guys might find interesting. You'll forgive me if this is old news. First they are completing a New Ballast that, if I understood correctly, will accomplish three things: 1). faster start up times, 2). better hot-restrike capabilities, and 3). smoother, less jumpy beam quality. This new ballast should be available this fall and can be switched out with no modification with the original ballast. 

As to my question regarding a warmer lamp assembly (the 24W has a 6000K) he suggested that I try an amber filter but went on to tell me they were working on a 4500K unit. Although this would give a warmer beam quality it's design/objective is to yield 1800 lumens (vs. 1300) in the 24W with the same ballast/battery specification. He explained to me that as the working temperature is decreased the lumen output actually increases but that there are significant engineering challenges. He went on to say that their main research and development objective right now was to finish the new ballast and that the new lamp assembly is not as high a priority and would not be available before the Spring of 2007. I for one would buy the 4500K setup yesterday.

Thanks for the advice Sigman. Timber


----------



## john2551 (Jun 26, 2006)

That's great news! I too would like a "true" 1800 lumens version.


----------



## NAW (Jun 26, 2006)

john2551 said:


> That's great news! I too would like a "true" 1800 lumens version.


 
Me to. I dont understand though. They're coming out with a lamp assembly that you swap out with the other one and it gives 1800 lumens. Or is this just a different flashlight all together?


----------



## Timber (Jun 26, 2006)

Both components could be swapped out with existing 24w's; that's what he told me because I wanted to know if my 24w could be upgraded and was assured it could be. Not sure about the 24w short or 14w. 

I'd assume that new Powerlights would have these components. I do not know if there will be new models with new names. 

The 4500k lamp assembly has considerable hurdles (no definite date - maybe never?) but the new ballast sounded like a sure thing. There was no commitment on the 4500k.


----------



## NAW (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the information. I just got a AE24w and was wondering about some of the upgrades that can be done with it.


----------



## Blindspot (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll buy an 1800 Lumen 4500K AE now - even nower if I can get it as a shorty.


----------



## NAW (Jun 26, 2006)

Blindspot said:


> I'll buy an 1800 Lumen 4500K AE now


 
I would like one also but it looks like we all have to wait until who know when they become available. I wonder what kind of runtime were looking at with this new setup?


----------



## dwminer (Jun 26, 2006)

And while you wait, you miss the use of one and the prices keep going up. Timber, did you get the PL/Diffused - Flood filter? I have the yellow filter, but prefer the natural light of the 24w. I think that I have gotten acclimated to the 6000K or the bulb has warmed up with usage. Since I have been using the AE24, I have hardly used the Maxabeam.
These are great lights and as long as there is a driving force like Marc Allsman behind AE lights there will always be improvements in the product.
Dave


----------



## Timber (Jun 27, 2006)

I have the amber, blue, and the diffused filters. Haven't tried the amber. The diffused filter is cool - it's like walking around with a shaded coleman lantern on steriods, except whitish/bluish beam color. Really amazing!

Thankfully I haven't had to try the blue filter yet. Haven't lost any game since I got the Powerlight. It may be way overkill for tracking - and some guys are saying here that blue doesn't work well. I guess I'll just keep trying different stuff. Maybe a SF M3 with a blue filter.

I may be wrong but I got the impression that the 4500K puts out more lumens because of effiiciency, not necessarily more battery usage. Maybe that's just not logical - too much something for nothing. I want one no matter.


----------



## MattK (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey guys - just a reminder that the Powerlight accessory pricing will be taking a significant jump up in price on 7/1 so if you're planning on getting accessories now is the time.


----------



## Photongun (Jul 3, 2006)

Whilst my PL24 kicks *** in output and throw I am still a little unsure as to whether its beam pattern in the norm. Do all PL24'S have a small intense hotspot followed by another marginally larger and less bright ring/corona, followed yet again by another large ring of light that produces most of the spill. Also, aside from these clearly defined rings there are a few slight artifacts that take away from the beams overall symmetry. Is everyones light like this or *GULP* just mine? In short not an overally desirable or smooth beam for PL24....


----------



## iced_theater (Jul 3, 2006)

I believe it's the same for all of them. My PL14 is like that, the artifacts are probably from the metal ignition wire on the side of the bulb.


----------



## Photongun (Jul 3, 2006)

Phew thats a relief! Hmm... How about the brownish build-up on the inside of the tube ajacent to the arc itself. Is this also the norm?


----------



## ianb (Jul 3, 2006)

I guess the new ballast would be harder on lamp assemblies? but still sounds awesome, and as for a swap-out 4500k 1800 lumens lamp I'd take 1 as soon as available 

The AE is a very nice light, I believe from what I have been informed here, the charactersitic of HID's is that they give on very specific wavelength of light, so using filters can be of little use cutting down a large proportion of output. To use a filter for say game tracking your idea of an M3 and filter is much better as Incandescents have a larger range of light output.

Ian


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 2, 2006)

I just saw this thread. I wonder how this performs as compared to this FiveMega Mag85 1300 that I got here.


----------



## john2551 (Aug 2, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> I just saw this thread. I wonder how this performs as compared to this FiveMega Mag85 1300 that I got here.


 
The AE has a much longer runtime; tested at 2 hours & 7 minutes. What is the runtime of your Mag85?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 2, 2006)

The longest I have used it was about 45 minutes. FM says it will last 50 minutes with WA-1185. I use AW's protected more affordable versions of the Pila's.

No question this AE is more convenient in terms of not having to individually remove all the 9 cells, which I charge in 3 DSD chargers, 2 cellls at a time...and the longer run time. I was mainly interested in the lumen output comparison, as I mostly need a powerful throw in a portable, compact package...but only need single 20-30 minute at a time.

Their upcoming 1800 Lumen model sounds like a done deal for me.


----------



## MattK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Guys - I've gotten a few questions regarding the '1800 lumen flashlight/ballast' and I just wanted to clarify some things.

The new ballast that's being developed is expected to increase the 24W's output but the actual lumen output is, as yet, undetermined. The new ballast will have other advantages, as discussed above, and will be an upgrade for the existing 24W models not a new light.

There are bigger, brighter (more expensive) lights in the works - I cannot disclose details yet but I think you guys will be thrilled and I will post as soon as they give me the go ahead to reveal details. There's a actually a few new units in the works that I'll be posting about ASAP.


----------



## NAW (Aug 2, 2006)

MattK said:


> There's a actually a few new units in the works that I'll be posting about ASAP.


 
You are reffering to AE right?


----------



## MattK (Aug 3, 2006)

NAW said:


> You are reffering to AE right?



Yes, some really exciting stuff that I've promised not to reveal details on until given the go ahead....trust me, I really wanna tell ya!!


----------



## ianb (Aug 3, 2006)

MattK said:


> There's a actually a few new units in the works that I'll be posting about ASAP.


  ...whatever it is, but especially if its a larger light in excess of 24 watts  

Wow I'm excited now, I look forward to hearing about them!, I really like my AE PL-24 and like AE light themselves and have always had good dealings with Mark Allsman, he's a helpful guy...

     

Ian


----------



## hoppy1010 (Aug 3, 2006)

These lights are awesome the other night the power went out a transformer blew up right in front of the house. When the power company showed up I pulled out my ae 24w and lit up the pole while they changed the transformer. it was way brighter then anything they had. They were impressed I was impressed with the run time at least an hour and a half and still burning bright when they finished. One great light.


----------



## Timber (Aug 7, 2006)

Thought I'd give you guys a 'practical usage' review. I found this light on this forum and appreciated others opinions. So here's my practical, unprofessional review/opinion.

I've been using my PL24/6 way more than I thought I would. It's turned into a very useful tool but not for what I expected. Mostly it's been for animal trapping in the woods. I've used the diffuser almost exclusively. It's like having a very bright directional lantern. It's kind of like 180 degrees of light. Often we will set the Powerlight down in a convenient location to light up a work area. Maybe a traditional lantern would work better for this application. But obviously it's alot safer than a Coleman lantern.

The head and body do get quite warm when used continuously but not as hot as a large Surefire Incandescent. When you deplete a battery (mine lasts about 1 & 1/2 hours) the light shuts down abruptly. No dimming and no warning. Have another light you can access quickly in the dark as your eyes will not have night vision working around the Powerlight. We've been using Streamlight SL-35X's (about 1 & 1/2 hours of runtime although unregulated). I've got to say I really like these old-fashioned police Streamlights but that's a different story.

Switching batteries is no big deal. Just unscrew the back tail-piece and slide the battery out. I got the extra battery and have had to use it several times. The manual cautions about making sure the light is off before changing batteries. This can be tricky in the dark as the on/off switch has to be 'turned'. This is the one thing I'm not too crazy about. And one small gripe about the carrying case; we find that the light wants to slide forward and out when using the carrying case with the shoulder strap. You could put the shoulder strap directly on the Powerlight's rings but then you would have to carry the case separately if you want the extra battery on hand. (case has separate pouch on top for the extra battery).

A follow-up to the start of this thread: My understanding of the benefits of the new ballast were the start-up, hot-restrike, and beam quality issues. The increased lumens would come from the lower temperature bulb. 1800 lumens vs. 1300 lumens and 4500K vs. 6000K were the numbers stated to me.

In conclusion I'd have to say this light has worked for me. Would I buy one knowing what I know now? Probably. If I could find an electric lantern with this lumen rating I'd consider that over the Powerlight. But I'd expect 99% of the people who use this light as a tool will appreciate the throw capabilities more than the diffuser/flood option. In that regard I can only say that it's much much better (except for the white/blue color) than the Streamlight SL-35X.

Timber


----------



## NAW (Aug 7, 2006)

The AE24W rocks but I wish they could stipple the reflector to clean up those rings in the beam. I heard a stippled reflector will lose lumens but I think it would be worth it.


----------



## NAW (Aug 12, 2006)

Timber said:


> Although this would give a warmer beam quality it's design/objective is to yield 1800 lumens (vs. 1300) in the 24W with the same


 
I'm not a very smart person. Can some one explain to me what "warmer beam" means? 

B.T.W. I also talked to Marc and he told me that they are working on a stippled reflector for the AE Powerlight. So hopefully it should get rid of those nasty artifacts in the beam.


----------



## Archangel (Aug 12, 2006)

"Warmer" means more towards the red end of the spectrum. (smirk) Or at least less towards the blue.


----------



## MSI (Aug 13, 2006)

NAW said:


> B.T.W. I also talked to Marc and he told me that they are working on a stippled reflector for the AE Powerlight. So hopefully it should get rid of those nasty artifacts in the beam.



I really hope that is optional, because it will reduce throw considerably. I'm not buying HIDs to use them as flood lights, it's their throwing capabilities I need. I rather have artifacts than less throw.


----------



## chocho (Aug 13, 2006)

MSI said:


> I really hope that is optional, because it will reduce throw considerably. I'm not buying HIDs to use them as flood lights, it's their throwing capabilities I need. I rather have artifacts than less throw.



I second that.
Besides, the diffuser accessory works beautifully in this regard.

-C


----------



## JimH (Aug 13, 2006)

Artifacs - what artifacs? When I shine my AE PL24-S up in a tree or down the road, I don't see any artifacts. I like my beam just the way it is.


----------



## NAW (Aug 13, 2006)

JimH said:


> Artifacs - what artifacs?


 
I'm reffering to the rings in the beam.


----------



## MSI (Aug 14, 2006)

Naw, what are you shining your light on when you see these artifacts? (I hope you are not white wall hunting). Try shining at distant targets (which is what these lights are made for).


----------



## NAW (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh no, you guys are making me think I got a bad setup.

There is a very noticeable ring in the beam when I shine at far distances or close distance. The ring is very noticeable. Much more worst than my U2 donut hole.


----------



## JimH (Aug 14, 2006)

Sounds like maybe a repair job is in order, or at least a call to the factory. How about some pics so we know what you're talking about.


----------



## NAW (Aug 15, 2006)

JimH said:


> How about some pics so we know what you're talking about.


 
I'd like to but my camera makes any beamshots either to bright or to dim.


----------



## vortechs (Aug 15, 2006)

If I shine mine on a wall a few feet away indoors it has a pattern of rings but I can't see any rings at a distance or in practical outdoor use.


----------



## ianb (Aug 15, 2006)

From the smooth reflector that AE uses you are going to see rings and anomolies in the beam, mine has rings that increase outwards. This light was made for super throw, which for me it achieves, if you want a beam for looking at on the wall or being smoothed it isn't going to satisfy :shrug: . 

I love my light and don't mind the beam one little bit. I guess you could modify a stippled reflector to give a better beam at the expense of overall throw, this would be difficult though as the lamp is attached to the reflector though.

Ian


----------



## marcspar (Aug 15, 2006)

I just got my powerlight about a week ago and I still get giddy as the beam hits full power.

On a white wall, the beam is lousy...BUT out in a field or on the beach it is incredible. I've gotten more strangers' comments [Wow, Holy S--t, what is that?, etc] about the powerlight than any other flashlight.

LED's & HID's - what great three letter acronyms!

Marc


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 15, 2006)

The smooth reflector maximizes through, ala Maglite. My beam really isn't bad at all, though. C'mon, all those lumens make up for a little imperfection in the beam.As I've posted before, the diffuser lens ROCKS. It's like holding a 65W incan floodlight; you can SEE.


----------



## NAW (Aug 15, 2006)

Well anyway I was looking through batteryjunction.com and noticed they had a 4800mah high capacity battery.

http://batteryjunction.com/hidaepoliion1.html

The battery supplied with my AE is 4400mah. I get around 2 hours and 10 minutes with the supplied 4400mah battery. Does anybody know what kind of runtime I can get with this high capacity 4800mah battery?


----------



## vortechs (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd be curious if anyone has seen a battery carrier for the AE Powerlights that lets you use your own 18650 cells. Perhaps that would be a specialty modder item.


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 16, 2006)

Considering you're getting 6 x cells predone in a worry free pack, and for the price, I don't know that I'd want to fuss with rolling my own in this application.





vortechs said:


> I'd be curious if anyone has seen a battery carrier for the AE Powerlights that lets you use your own 18650 cells. Perhaps that would be a specialty modder item.


----------



## vortechs (Aug 17, 2006)

You're probably right about the 6 cells in the PL-24's battery. I was actually thinking about the 3 cells in the battery for the PL-14. That one would be more practical to build.


----------



## JimH (Aug 17, 2006)

The PL24-S only uses 3x18650 bateries, of which I have plenty. A battery holder for the PL24-S would be very attractive to me.


----------



## MattK (Aug 22, 2006)

Regarding building your own battery packs for the Powerlights - I'm pretty confident that there's a custom PCB inside the pack controlling charge/discharge etc. I'd be very careful before I risked an expensive bulb and ballast.


----------



## leprechaun414 (Sep 5, 2006)

Any timeframe when everyone can look forward to going to 1800 Lumens?


----------



## NAW (Sep 15, 2006)

I wonder if AE is working on a 35W model? I sent them an email asking and they said "keep an eye on our website in the following months".

I wonder why they just don't say if they are working on a 35W prototype or not...


----------



## kenneth5 (Sep 16, 2006)

this might sound like a stupid question but, i thought i read somewhere that the charger is for the powerlight is stored in the end cap. is that true? is it the same for the shorty.


----------



## mattheww50 (Sep 17, 2006)

No. It has a pair of 'free standing' chargers, a 12V and a 120/240V. The AC charger is like the proverbial 'wall wart'. The connection for the charger is in the end cap. The charger is not part of the end cap.

There is a small elastomer cover for the connection on the end cap.


----------

